# cost of getting cv joint boot replaced?



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

car passed the mot a couple of weeks ago. today i took the wheels off to give them a clean inside. the front drivers one was very dirty and it turned out to be grease. i traced this back to a split cv joint rubber boot, this should have been picked up on the mot for sure. its been like that for a couple of months at least.

so whats the damage gonna be?

cost of parts and labour?

what do they put down for time to do this job?

thanks for your time

-z


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

if you look back in the forum there is a write up 
not sure how long ago .recentley

keith


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

shouldn't be more then an hours labour + Parts... £60 upwards, look round for prices or do it yourself as mentioned above, there was a recent post

Hope that helps


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

if you fancy doing it your self viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142115


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks guys, im afraid im not up to the job myself medical wise, had 2 hip replacements i can only do the simple things now 

taking the wheels off and cleaning them is now a big job to me 

probably get a boot and ask an independent garage to do it.

-z


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Take it to Audi and they will charge £230.
I paid £80+VAT at an independant garage.


----------



## Wolf_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

I paid around £160 at an indy for this work. but that was down south


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolf_uk said:


> I paid around £160 at an indy for this work. but that was down south


Shocking.....truely shocking!!!

Part is a tenner, labour 1-2 hours absolute tops.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

im away to get quotes, ill let you know what i get, cheers

-z


----------



## micaerin (Nov 23, 2008)

Just had 4 Rings do both of mine and it came too £180 original Audi Parts as always with 4Rings


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

looks like its gonna be 40 quid! parts included :mrgreen:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had my passanger side one replaced by an indi. It failed the MOT, only cost me £65 inc fitting ... sorted


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zorg said:


> looks like its gonna be 40 quid! parts included :mrgreen:


u gora be kiding,,, where in invsneky for that, 80 inc vat and part in glasgow indie !!!!


----------



## twofourten (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine (front passenger) cv was just done by a local (Surrey) Revo dealer while it was there for something else. Parts & labour came to £195 + VAT. Ouch!

I should have gone to a smaller local garage...


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ive just had my nearside 1 done supplied and fitted 58 quid at local troy garage,for that money its not worth getting your hands mucky


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

£195 +vat i hope that was with the other work included


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

£195 for a CV boot... what a spaz...???!!!
Usually £40-45 which is a rip off as you can get both entire driveshafts for £90 they need to remove lower arms, so supply them for £30 and as traking should be done after buy 2 track rod ends for £18 plus check steering rack boots they are £12 a pair.
1-2 hour fitting plus 4 wheel alignment.

REVO dealers are clearly far too pricey (hopefully no one will go back there now) ... i always "imagined" that asking a garage to do an extra job whist already working would be cheaper, but i actually think they assume you're a mug so rip you off.. 
The internet is great because you can now embarrass the garage for overcharging you, then they either suck it up or scramble around defending why it took so long to undo 11 bolts. The often show heating up the lower arm bolts, but they are not reusable. Also if you supply new like I said above it costs nothing as it is a "smash" with a pickle fork <- a tool name i learned here for a prise bar


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> i always "imagined" that asking a garage to do an extra job whist already working would be cheaper, but i actually think they assume you're a mug so rip you off..


I suppose it depends on what the different jobs are, and whether one is much easier to do while they're doing the first. But then, I'd (perhaps naively) expect the garage to mention that kind of thing. Like if I took it in for a clutch slave cylinder, I'd expect them to mention doing the rest of the clutch while it's out.


----------

